# Not sure if i am in the right place



## Lee84 (Apr 4, 2007)

I recently turned 18
and ofcorse the ability to legaly own and operate a rifle came with this..

So now im looking to buy

I am the ONLY Male in my family wich doesnt hunt and go to the gun range all the time
I have always been outdoors
fishing, camping, hiking,

I live in south west florida we have tons of hog and deer game
I've been trying to figure out what type of gun would be the best to hunt these
a 3030 maybe?

Also i plan on buying a lever action .22 for target

But as far as hunting goes what is a good idea for a newcommer? looking to hunt mainly hog and deer
any help would be great

thanks


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

What's the farthest you'll be shooting? I don't know what Florida looks like really, so I would have no clue what kind of shots you'll be taking. I know plenty of people around here that use 30-30's for deer and they work great. I don't know a whole lot about hog hunting but I'd imagine it would work fine. The thing about 30-30's is the range is limited, less than 150 yards max. Unless you get the Marlin XLR, which can shoot 250 yards, maybe more. You might also want to look into a 308 or 30-06 if you are going to be taking longer shots.


----------



## Lee84 (Apr 4, 2007)

I belive between 80-110yards
the woodlands around here consist of huge pine forest and wide open fields inside of them
also
pine forest with long canales or creeks with narrow clear area's along them
and some of the biggest animal trails i have ever seen
i have been hiking in at least 9 states its hard to explain the nature here

but im not so positive of the range
...considering the huge eco system and changes we have here

Can anyone tell me about owning and operating a 30-30?

Ammo size
cost?
rifle matenace?
who makes a good brand?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sounds a lot like where I deer hunt, yes the 30-30 would be perfect. I hunt in mostly white and jack pine forests with some bigger clearings (quite a bit bigger than 100 yards, though) and I think I'd use a 30-30 there if I had one.

cost? About the cheapest centerfire round there is
rifle matenace? Minimal, mostly just the basics, give 'em a good oiling once in a while and run a patch down the barrel every now and again and it'll be darn happy
who makes a good brand? Marlin 336's are great, they're tougher than just about anything and accurate enough for your range with ease.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

In your situation a 30-30 Marlin 336 would be about perfect I would think. There are other lever rifles you can get but the Marlin doesn't cost an arm and a leg, and it has side ejection which is a plus if you decide at some point to mount a scope on it. You will be limited in the ammo you can shoot because of the tubular magazine on this rifle. I would use 150 grain round nose for both deer and hogs.

Marlin 336W

If you can afford a bit more rifle, look at the Browning BLR. Nicer rifle, costs more, but also comes in several different calibers. You can also use just about any ammo offering in these because they have a detachable box magazine. If I were to get a lever action this is the one I would get. For your needs I'd suggest 7mm-08, or .308 caliber in this rifle.

Browning BLR

By the way, welcome to the site!!!

Good Luck!

huntin1


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Lee, though you mentioned you were buying a lever 22 rimfire and ask about a 30-30 you did not say you were locked in on a lever action centerfire. that being the case my recommendation would be to purchase a 308 for your first centerfire. You'll never look back with regret with the 308 as your first buy and it will cover just about any type of hunting you might want to do. If it is a lever action you want the Browning as mentioned makes the 308 in lever action. If you can find one used the Savage model 99 in 308 is a steal if you find one at a low enough price. Either way, a short barrel bolt or lever in 308 would be my choice for hunting in the thickets of Florida.

One side note........ the Marlin XLR by itself does not increase the range of the 30-30. It is the new loading that Hornady calls Leverevolution that does that and any 30-30 lever will shoot them with satisfactory results and increase normal range past the 200 yard mark. What the Marlin XLR does have is a longer barrel that takes advantage of the new ammo by wringing out 100% of the ballistic speed of the new round. Personally I think you would be happier with a lighter and shorter barrel where you will be hunting. Just my opinion.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

I shoot a 30-06 all the time for elk


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well said Gohon.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i think a 30-30 or 308 would be ideal for a centefire for your situation. my only suggestion is that you should get the 22 first, and shoot it alot, and do some small game hunting to be sure that you are realy interested in the sport. ive been to camp blanding, and if thats anything like where you will hunt, i think a 30-30 will suffice. dont get to carried away with calibers until you know how recoil affects you. some people are just flinchers, im not terrible, but i start to after a couple dozen rounds of anything 06 and up.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah, you are in the right place.

There are many of us who take for granted growing up in a place and having parents who taught us how to shoot. Some of my best memories come from back then. Myself and my old rusty Marlin .22. We taught each other many lessons. Many lessons that have helped me through life. Some that I didn't think I would ever use. You never know......

Listen to these guys. They have given you solid advice. Welcome to a new fraternity. :beer:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

neb_bo said:


> i think a 30-30 or 308 would be ideal for a centefire for your situation. my only suggestion is that you should get the 22 first, and shoot it alot, and do some small game hunting to be sure that you are realy interested in the sport. ive been to camp blanding, and if thats anything like where you will hunt, i think a 30-30 will suffice. dont get to carried away with calibers until you know how recoil affects you. some people are just flinchers, im not terrible, but i start to after a couple dozen rounds of anything 06 and up.


bo when I get up North I will bring my 375H&H along I need it sighted in again 4 or 5 5 shot groups will be all right I'll whatch the groups don't have to be under an inch


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

sure, id be happy to get the **** kicked out of me for ya lol. you know, i used to box, and ive never been afraid if getting hit, although it does hurt, but i still have to really watch myself when im shooting bigger stuff. i also was a S.A.W. gunner in the army, and i loved that thing, shot expert every time i qualified. but i guess an 8lb bolt 06, and a 23lb full auto 223 are different beasts.


----------



## Lee84 (Apr 4, 2007)

neb_bo said:


> i think a 30-30 or 308 would be ideal for a centefire for your situation. my only suggestion is that you should get the 22 first, and shoot it alot, and do some small game hunting to be sure that you are realy interested in the sport. ive been to camp blanding, and if thats anything like where you will hunt, i think a 30-30 will suffice. dont get to carried away with calibers until you know how recoil affects you. some people are just flinchers, im not terrible, but i start to after a couple dozen rounds of anything 06 and up.


This is becoming my new plan

I would like to buy a .22
Find a place to fire it and becoming confortable with something other then a pellet rifle

the 30-30 i found is a marlin lever action

I have no idea what i shuld look for in a .22

any suggestions?

also thank you all for the help


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Personally, I'd look into a Marlin or Savage .22 Long Rifle bolt action. Both the Marlin and Savage will last a lifetime and are great shooters. I like bolt actions because they don't jam up like a lot of semi-suto .22lr's will, especially when they're a bit older. I'm looking into getting this one as my next .22:

http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/ ... 2/925.aspx

This one would be a good one from Savage:

http://www.savagearms.com/markiig.htm

Good luck with your search!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

if your planning on getting a lever action centerfire, youll want to get a lever action 22. marlin makes an excellent lever 22, henry are less exspensive, and are good guns for the money. i have had a henry for 8 years, and ive probably shot 50-75,000 rounds through it. browning makes one to thats supposed to be pretty good. if you dont get a lever action, id recommend a bolt, it will help teach you to pay more attention to your shooting, as you wont be popping of round after round like with a semi, or pump. whatever you get, if you shoot it enough, it will become an extension of your body.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh yeah, you wanted a lever action.... Oooo, I've never shot a single lever action .22. Sorry, can't help ya there.


----------



## Lee84 (Apr 4, 2007)

Well
i am hear to learn

A lever action holds a place in my heart its the only rifle i ever fired and i've seen one shot time and time again

BUT

a bolt action rifle is somthing i would be interested in also.
the semi auto .22 is not my taste i feel it may be a hassle if it jams or lets me fire to quickly without thinking


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, I would go for lever action if that's what you've got your heart set on. I've always shot bolts, so that's what my hearts always been set on, though I will be getting a lever action someday. I'm glad you can look past the speed shooting of a semi-auto, I just don't think they're worth it. I dunno how many squirrels I've lost while walking thru the woods with my dads semi because it's jammed. My bolt action on the other hand, I think it's only jammed once in the who knows how many years of use, and that was because we had a bum shell expand and get lodged.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

there are also several good semi auto 22's out there. a ruger 10-22 is probably the best one for the price. plus there are so many drop in kits for them, the possibilities are endless. if you can find an old remington nylon 66, they are great, ive owned several, and never had a problem, except the charging handle breaking every once in awhile, and you dont have to do anything but run a patch down the barrel every so often. marlins model 60s are good, but you have to keep them clean, including the action. im still not suggesting a semi for you lee, but dont be afraid of getting one someday because you dont think they are reliable. most guns will treat you the same way you treat them.


----------

